# Creepy Wedding Cake



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Creepiest Wedding Cake ever.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that falls under the category of "WTF!" for a wedding:googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ummmmm? Quite an artist with cake, huh?


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

The link to the engagement pictures at Camp Crystal Lake are even better.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hhhhmmmmmm.......... Yum???:googly:


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

I like it...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG - that is just.......... I don't know - words fail me!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's really pushing the envelope.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I love it!! Its just the kind of twisted cake I was looking for when my bf and I finally tie the knot lol


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

wow too cool


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha!!! I love it. It's so gruesome, a total train wreck, you can't take your eyes off of it.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What ever floats your boat. It's definitely seems a little odds to me but I'm pretty sure people say that about my Halloween obsession too!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

My wife & I agree on this... that's a totally cool cake!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

****ROXY***** did NOT catch the misspelling of "'Til". Alert the media! We snuck one past her!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, now that's an awesome cake right there!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Not my cup of tea, but I love how realistic it is!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Incredible details!

Could this be a set up for a failed marriage?


----------

